
Work-Life Balance Is a Myth. Do This Instead - quickthrower2
https://time.com/5601671/work-life-balance-advice-love-loathe/
======
shakyshakyshaky
This article smacks of corporate apologia. A lot of jobs just genuinely suck,
and no amount of cognitive dissonance will change that.

